# Need help with 2005 Audi A6 4.2l



## Tscheiern80 (Sep 1, 2020)

hello all I need help with an all keys lost situation please. I have bought a bunch of cloned cables thats turned out to be fire starters. Would have saved a lot buying genuine to start with. 
Have abrites and vcds hex v2. 
Also should note that a few modules were taken from vehicle which is the complicated part.

Ignition was gone, 

elv steering lock module was tampered with they installed new switches and relay. 

I ended up somehow killing original ecu by trying to go into boot mode. But still have. Have a new ecu same numbers h/w and s/w

Comfort control module have original but also grabbed the one out of other vehicle. 

I have all original except ignition. 

I have out of same vehicle 
Cluster ,ecu ,comfort module. Please help ill add my autoscan shortly


----------



## Tscheiern80 (Sep 1, 2020)

*auto scan*

Monday,31,August,2020,22:42:24:30397
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 20.4.2.0 (x64) HEX-V2 CB: 0.4513.4
Data version: 20200730 DS317.0



VIN: WAUDL94F15N087488 License Plate: 
Mileage: 136380km-84742mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4F0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 07 08 09 0E 0F 15 16 17 19 36 37 42 46 47 4F 52
53 55 56 61 62 67 72 76 77

Mileage: 136380km-84742miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
01-Engine -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
07-Control Head -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
55-Headlight Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
67-Voice Control -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 4F0-910-7xx-07-H.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 730 E HW: 4E0 035 729 
Component: Interfacebox H43 1070 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 360LL047513422
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2313EB0DC7D293C36F1-8076

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 910 609 E
Component: Bedien nteil MMIC6H01 0060

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000001418939

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0114.10.090000000100010899ÿ

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 010899ÿ

2 Faults Found:
01964 - Control Module for Seat & Steering Column Memory (J136) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:20:50

02244 - Button in Control Head is Stuck 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 39
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:38:52

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 0000000
Bin. Bits: 011


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4F0-910-043.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 043 HW: 4F1 820 043 J
Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH11 0110 
Revision: 00000024 Serial number: 00000000097035
Coding: 0008232
Shop #: WSC 78387 152 452326
VCID: 5BE393EDBF22EB03671-800E

6 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111110
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 26
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 11:26:36

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 26.0°C

02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 11:26:36

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00001000

00256 - A/C Pressure/Temperature Sensor (G395) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 11:26:36

00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 11:26:36

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00001000

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 17:04:11

Freeze Frame:
OFF

01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 17:04:11


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 A HW: 4F0 907 279 A
Component: ILM Fahrer H14 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4F0907279 
Coding: 0113123
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 270BFF1DB3EA7FE3339-8072

Subsystem 1 - Component: Fehler Lin-Slave 01

Subsystem 2 - Component: Fehler Lin-Slave 02

2 Faults Found:
01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:42:00

00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:35:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 Labels: 4E0-910-111.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 111 E HW: 4E0 035 111 A
Component: CD-Changer H44 0430 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ5ZBD7105185
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1B63D3EDFFA2AB03A71-804E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 
VCID: 55F785D5DD063D73515-8000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4F0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 549 HW: 4F0 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H07 0230 
Revision: 00H07000 Serial number: 90054043410082
Coding: 0012241
Shop #: WSC 02323 785 00200
VCID: 6695B2197460A6EBC8F-8032

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H06 0080

2 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 16
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 11:26:34

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:21:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4F0-910-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 930 A HW: 4F0 920 980 N
Component: KOMBIINSTR. M73 H16 0630 
Revision: 00100000 Serial number: 4PY71M285 
Coding: 2129263
Shop #: WSC 131071 896 2097151
VCID: 211FE105DDCE81D37DD-8074

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 15:16:58


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels:. 4F0-910-468.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 468 A HW: 4F0 907 468 B
Component: Gateway H09 0030 
Revision: 09 Serial number: 0800804C10002A
Coding: ECFE73CC1B7904
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 270BFF1DB3EA7FE3339-8072

6 Faults Found:
00470 - Company Comfort Databus in Single Wire 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:34:28

00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
 Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:24:23

00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:24:23

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:24:45

00384 - Optical Databus 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 14:59:30

00381 - Databus Instrument Cluster 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 203
Time Indication: 15


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 910 760 HW: 4F0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory FS H04 0050 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000896400
Coding: 0082954
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 619FA1059D4EC1D33DD-8034

2 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 43
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 09:49:17

01456 - Driver's Seat Switch for Seatback Adjust (E96); Back 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:44:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 A
Component: ILM Beifahrer H09 0050 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000054452
Coding: 0011114
Shop #: WSC 02323 785 00200
VCID: 5EE59AF9AC30FE2B00F-800A

2 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 262140 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.07.10
Time: 20:19:00

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.700 V
Temperature: 27.0°C

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 11:26:00

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.800 V
Temperature: 27.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4F0-910-181.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 181 E HW: 4F0 915 181 A
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H12 0470 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000093034
Shop #: WSC 03133 444 58896
VCID: 2313EB0DC7D293C36F1-8076

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 915 105 D
Component: von VA0 1501120737 
Coding: 344630393135313035442056413031353031313230373337
Shop #: WSC 00000 384 00290

3 Faults Found:
02256 - Quiescent Current 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:18:04

02277 - Quiescent Current Stage 6 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:18:04

00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.01
Time: 12:54:27


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 67: Voice Control
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 283 HW: 4F0 919 283 
Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H09 0030 
Revision: --.--.-- Serial number: 11720431504507
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 619FA1059D4EC1D33DD-8034

2 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0

00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 49
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 136384 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 11:26:26


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Cannot be reached

End----(Elapsed Time: 02:15, VBatt start/end: 11.8V/12.1V. VIgn 0.0V)------


----------

